# Laptop under 40k



## a2mn2002 (Mar 1, 2013)

*What is your budget? *(INR or USD)

38-40k max.

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*


 Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less 
 Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen 
 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen 
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen 
15 inches


*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like:
b. Dislike:
               Asus,Hcl,toshiba

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
General computing and gaming upto Mafia 2. I just wana play Mafia 2.
I dont game much. 
*5) What screen resolution(s)  & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*

dont know
*6) Anything else you would like to say?* _(eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)_
i dont want heating issues.

Guys plz help me as U people help others.
I am confused between Lenovo z580 with 3rd Gen i3
                                Dell Inspiron 15R with 3rd Gen i3.
Due to the heating issues i dont want to go with AMD Cpus.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*

The new range of trinity processors from AMD are not prone to overheating like it's former proccys.

Also, from your choices, I'd go for dell inspiron 15r.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*

^^ thnx for replying. If i buy a laptop with win 8. can

 i install win 7 later ?what about drivers then ?For playing Mafia2 3rd gen i3 + dGpu is sufficent ?


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*

For Mafia II, yes. It's not that demanding.
And yes, you can install win7 later.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*



a2mn2002 said:


> ^^ thnx for replying. If i buy a laptop with win 8. can
> 
> i install win 7 later ?what about drivers then ?For playing Mafia2 3rd gen i3 + dGpu is sufficent ?



Yeah go for dell inspiron 15r. Solid looks and more than sufficient for playing mafia 2 and other latest releases at medium settings. Also you can install win 7 later. Drivers are available on dell website. I myself downgraded fromm win 8 to win 7 in inspiron 7520. Also please please don't believe and spread rumours that amd overheats. I own a trinity apu and I'm highly satisfied.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*



Gtb93 said:


> *For Mafia II, yes. It's not that demanding.*
> And yes, you can install win7 later.


Physx..cough..cough..my gtx580 nearly...cough...died...hack thoo..


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*

You can't be serious


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*



Gtb93 said:


> You can't be serious


Check out ultra benchmarks of Mafia II: AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*

Thread title edited, kindly keep this in mind next time.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Very much confused plz help !!!*



tkin said:


> Check out ultra benchmarks of Mafia II: AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech



It says can run in high.


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 1, 2013)

I didn't mean to say it will max out Mafia II tkin.
I just meant it handles it very well, and pretty playable. :3


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for delay in replying.

Buddies I am not a hard core gamer. I need a laptop with less heat and good battery backup at least 3.5-4 hrs (without gaming). I will play games like Mafia II, NFS Shift, Manhunt 2 likewise. And i don't want Win8.

Guys am still very much confused...
Reasons :
1. Lenovo z580 doesn't have physical left right buttons in touch pad and i read while googgling that it is lead to errors.
2. 3rd Gen i3 + dGpu or 3rd Gen i5 + HD 4000 ?

 So please suggest me the laptop from Dell Lenovo or HP !

Somebody plz reply...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> Sorry for delay in replying.
> 
> Buddies I am not a hard core gamer. I need a laptop with less heat and good battery backup at least 3.5-4 hrs (without gaming). I will play games like Mafia II, NFS Shift, Manhunt 2 likewise. And i don't want Win8.
> 
> ...


Certainly i3+dgpu. BTW whats your budget?



a2mn2002 said:


> Sorry for delay in replying.
> 
> Buddies I am not a hard core gamer. I need a laptop with less heat and good battery backup at least 3.5-4 hrs (without gaming). I will play games like Mafia II, NFS Shift, Manhunt 2 likewise. And i don't want Win8.
> 
> ...


Certainly i3+dgpu. BTW whats your budget?


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 7, 2013)

But i3 + gt 610m or i3 + gt620 would be more or less equal to i3 + hd4000 right?  Correct me if am wrong


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 8, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> But i3 + gt 610m or i3 + gt620 would be more or less equal to i3 + hd4000 right?  Correct me if am wrong



But the Confusion is still there for me 
Lenovo Z580 with 3rd Gen i3 or Dell Inspiron 15R with 3rd Gen i3 or other ??? under 38-40k
The touchpad of Lenovo Z580 is error phrone??


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 11, 2013)

I request to all the owners of  Lenovo IdeaPad Z580 and Dell 15R plz reply and help me to decide...


----------



## bloodlife (Mar 12, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> But the Confusion is still there for me
> Lenovo Z580 with 3rd Gen i3 or Dell Inspiron 15R with 3rd Gen i3 or other ??? under 38-40k
> The touchpad of Lenovo Z580 is error phrone??



No Issues with Lenovo Touchpad though, but the design is Flawed.. no shortcut key to turn on/off wireless instead has airplane mode  WTF..!!!


----------



## Anish9218 (Mar 12, 2013)

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com ??


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 15, 2013)

But HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com ?? it is 14" i want 15".

any suggestions Lenovo Z580 or Dell Inspiron 15R or ???? (3rd gen i3) @ 40k ?

What is the difference between *10/100M Ethernet LAN and Gigabit LAN  ?*


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> But HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com ?? it is 14" i want 15".
> 
> any suggestions Lenovo Z580 or Dell Inspiron 15R or ???? (3rd gen i3) @ 40k ?
> 
> What is the difference between *10/100M Ethernet LAN and Gigabit LAN  ?*



Get dell it has got best in class service and after sales service. You won't be playing any high end games so get dell.



a2mn2002 said:


> But HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com ?? it is 14" i want 15".
> 
> any suggestions Lenovo Z580 or Dell Inspiron 15R or ???? (3rd gen i3) @ 40k ?
> 
> What is the difference between *10/100M Ethernet LAN and Gigabit LAN  ?*



Get dell it has got best in class service and after sales service. You won't be playing any high end games so get dell.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2013)

a2mn2002 said:


> What is the difference between *10/100M Ethernet LAN and Gigabit LAN  ?*



Ethernet LAN = regular LAN of speed 100mbps

Gigabit LAN = 1000mbps LAN. (you'll hardly require it).


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hows HP Pavilion G6-2232TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## a2mn2002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Still unable to decide guys. these factors confusing me .....
1. HP A8 laptops heat issues
2. Lenovo Z580's synaptic touchpad issues.
3  Dell Inspiron 15R doesn't have num pad. and good reviews.
             What to do...


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 30, 2013)

dell 15r.. Dell people have the best ASS and the build quality of 15R is kinda good.. i would have gone for the Dell..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2013)

ya man go for dell it is best what your money can buy.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 1, 2013)

But Dell Inspiron 15R 5520 didn't get good reviews on various sites and on flip kart it is not even popular.
Laptop buying decision becoming  "head ache"  day by day...... for me


----------

